# Happily enrolled January 12th 1016- April 21st 2016



## hobbiecat (24 Apr 2016)

Ello, I was enrolled 3 days ago and of course now am doing mad research to make sure I have as much info as possible, I thought it'd be nice to add in my five cents here for anyone considering the military. 

I applied on the 12 of January 2016 with the help of very tolerant and kind recruiting staff, I was scheduled for my App test on January 22nd, had my medical on the 29th of February, and at my request they split my interview to March 9th. I was called on March 17 for additional information, and again on March 23rd. On April 2nd I received an offer and accepted 3 days later, I was enrolled on the 21st and am set to fly out for Basic Training on the 30th.

And that's it  good luck!


----------



## BlueAngels14 (25 Apr 2016)

Congrats! Wow that's an awfully fast timeline!  Which trade were you offered and what entry plan?


----------



## Tothy (25 Apr 2016)

I would also like to know which recruiting centre you went through?


----------



## jeffb (25 Apr 2016)

This thread title interested me in I thought it was maybe for the highlander...


----------



## hobbiecat (29 Apr 2016)

Hello again, I had the worst time figuring out how to reply to this (feel welcome to laugh as it was a simple 'Reply' button). To answer your questions I've been offered as a NCM Imaging technician, first offer 5 years and I went through the Fredericton, NB recruiting office. Have a great day!


----------

